# I must have an Iceman.



## pondman (Jul 27, 2013)

I've been gassing for a nice Iceman forever and can't find one thats really stoked me so I caved in and started this one. Seven strings it will be .



Hyedua bookmatched top.



Walnut back with Padauk, Wenge and maple veneer center .



In the rough on these pics.


----------



## bob123 (Jul 27, 2013)

lookin good so far!


----------



## pondman (Jul 27, 2013)

Cheers Bob . After a bit of shaping . I didn't want the router ripping this one up so I did it with a rasp file and sandpaper


----------



## Tesla (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm in the same boat as you with the GAS, I just don't hav the tools or ability to build one. Was thinking of getting one of the body blanks from Perle guitars and trying to build from that.

Anyway, I'll be watching this build with eager eyes!


----------



## NickS (Jul 27, 2013)

Sorry, but when you finish that you're gonna have to give it to me, so you will still have GGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Suitable (Jul 27, 2013)

This is going to be siiiiiicccckkkk!!! That timber selection is just  yeah!!!  watching this one


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks like a fun project! In for the updates!


----------



## TDR (Jul 28, 2013)

*see pondman thread, surprised when first line didn't contain the words "accidently built"*

I ....ing love the iceman shape & your builds, and that paduk strip in the body looks awesome!


----------



## pondman (Jul 28, 2013)

TDR said:


> *see pondman thread, surprised when first line didn't contain the words "accidently built"*
> 
> I ....ing love the iceman shape & your builds, and that paduk strip in the body looks awesome!



Lol , I know I need to stop using that line .


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 28, 2013)

From now on, I will stop posting in your thread. You're annoying with all that clean work and time to spend on your build...


----------



## Navid (Jul 28, 2013)

Necromagnon said:


> From now on, I will stop posting in your thread. You're annoying with all that clean work and time to spend on your build...



What is even more annoying is that he uses wenge as scrap wood between the clamps...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 28, 2013)

I just scored an older IC400. Satisfied my lust! I know that want, man!


----------



## Robrecht (Jul 30, 2013)

That strip down the middle is so classy and really makes the iceman shape work for me. Looking forward to updates, as ever.



pondman said:


> Lol , I know I need to stop using that line .


Noooo, I love that!


----------



## muffinbutton (Jul 30, 2013)

TDR said:


> *see pondman thread, surprised when first line didn't contain the words "accidently built"*



I was going to say something like that. This is going to be sick.


----------



## Ironbird (Jul 30, 2013)

Ooh, interesting. I'll be keeping an eye out for this!


----------



## pondman (Aug 3, 2013)

Had a few hours in between work to start the neck today.
I didn't want the bog standard Ibby style neck so I changed the headstock.


----------



## Necromagnon (Aug 3, 2013)

You, sir, are definitely a man of taste.


----------



## Suitable (Aug 3, 2013)

brilliant!


----------



## Jasflip (Aug 3, 2013)

That headstock... suits the iceman perfectly. 
I'm jealous.


----------



## JosephAOI (Aug 3, 2013)

That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## pullingstraws (Aug 3, 2013)

What kind of finish are you going with?


----------



## pondman (Aug 4, 2013)

Cheers.
Its going to be a Tru Oil finish.


----------



## dis89 (Aug 4, 2013)

Man, you gave me some serious GAS. Ive been gasin for 7 string iceman for too long. Maybe its time to start a build?


----------



## tpl2000 (Aug 4, 2013)

This is looking downright beautiful so far. Which wood do you intend to use for the fretboard, and what do you intend to do with the overall color of the instrument? With wood looking this nice, I really don't advise a flat black


----------



## Yimmj (Aug 4, 2013)

ohhhh this looks like exciting things! thank god for build threads


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 4, 2013)

I love it when guys on here pride themselves on super clean work. The end product is just so much more impressive.


----------



## pondman (Aug 4, 2013)

tpl2000 said:


> This is looking downright beautiful so far. Which wood do you intend to use for the fretboard, and what do you intend to do with the overall color of the instrument? With wood looking this nice, I really don't advise a flat black


Cheers.
I've just glued a figured piece of Bubinga on for the fret board .Just having a beer and picking glue from my fingers while it dries.


----------



## muffinbutton (Aug 4, 2013)

pondman said:


> Cheers.
> I've just glued a figured piece of Bubinga on for the fret board .Just having a beer and picking glue from my fingers while it dries.



 Not starting another guitar?


----------



## pondman (Aug 4, 2013)

Was making good progress until a few mates turned up with cans


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 4, 2013)

Can't wait to see that neck go on the body. Definitely think that headstock matches the Iceman shape a lot better.


----------



## NickS (Aug 4, 2013)

NickS said:


> Sorry, but when you finish that you're gonna have to give it to me, so you will still have GGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!


 
My Iceman is coming along nicely

Nice work!!


----------



## Walterson (Aug 5, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## TDR (Aug 5, 2013)

That fretboard is henceforth known as Two-Face.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 5, 2013)

Dang, I think it would be so cool to just build what I GAS for. Instead of order it and wait eons for it to show up. I really gotta take a luthierie course!


----------



## Walterson (Aug 5, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> I really gotta take a luthierie course!



Why? I never had one.

Read a book about woodwork, view build blogs from established luthiers, buy some tools, take the time to make plans, build jigs and give it a try... thats the way I started.


----------



## skeels (Aug 5, 2013)

NickS said:


> That Iceman you are building for skeels is coming along nicely
> 
> Nice work!!



Fixed.


----------



## pondman (Aug 5, 2013)

Got rained off for work today so I did a few hours in-between other stuff.


----------



## pondman (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Yimmj (Aug 5, 2013)

Is it just me or does that have more than 24 frets?..


----------



## NickS (Aug 5, 2013)

Yimmj said:


> Is it just me or does that have more than 24 frets?..



Pretty sure it's just you Just kidding, it is kinda hard to see in most of those pics.


----------



## pondman (Aug 5, 2013)

24 is the magic number 
I just had to get the neck on to see how that Bubinga board linked things and I'm happy 
Needs lots of work yet .









Sorry about the lousy pics.


----------



## pullingstraws (Aug 5, 2013)

That headstock looks great with the body.


----------



## tpl2000 (Aug 5, 2013)

You call them lousy pics, we call them wonderful images.

Iduncare about the camera, I think that the guitar is becoming more beatutiful than I had initially imagined.


----------



## TDR (Aug 5, 2013)

God damnit.

I must have pondmans iceman.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow, this thing's making pretty quick progress. Looks better and better each time I see it. Seriously giving me some 7 string Iceman evny, and I own one of the "legit" 7's.


----------



## Walterson (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 6, 2013)

I just noticed you're in the UK...

...You MUST build me a guitar! :-O


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 6, 2013)

This is sick


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Aug 6, 2013)

omfg... so nice. 

jealous you have time/space to build


----------



## pondman (Aug 6, 2013)

Jameslewis777 said:


> omfg... so nice.
> 
> jealous you have time/space to build



Oh boy I wish I had the time . I do this in stupid time , dead late or in between black holes  and now i've got more machinery I dont have any room so I squeeze about my workshop/garage falling over and smashing thing up 



Its all good fun though


----------



## craigny (Aug 6, 2013)

wow...awesome


----------



## pondman (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for the comments 
Well after deliberating for a while I decided on a floyde trem , I was going down the TOM route and changed my mind.
Started shaping the neck tonight and put a belly contour on the bod.



As soon as I get the trem this should be done soon.


----------



## muffinbutton (Aug 15, 2013)

pondman said:


> Well after deliberating for a while I decided on a floyde trem , I was going down the TOM route and changed my mind.



 I would have hated to see this with a TOM.


----------



## pondman (Aug 17, 2013)

I know a pic of a box is a bit lame but the trem came today and my GF forgot to tell me  I'll see if I can make some time tomorrow to fit it .


----------



## Suitable (Aug 17, 2013)

F..k that is really nice neat work!!! Your timber selection and execution is incredible!!! What do you do with all these sweet axes? Keep them or sell them or both??? If you ever start getting into the market of selling these, Ill definately take one off your hands! Keep up this awesome work! I have to say your build threads are the best in ss.org!!!  

PS. Where did you get that 17" radius block from? It looks as if it has a finish on it to keep it from warping?

Edit: Found the block! Just ordered one


----------



## pondman (Aug 18, 2013)

Suitable said:


> F..k that is really nice neat work!!! Your timber selection and execution is incredible!!! What do you do with all these sweet axes? Keep them or sell them or both??? If you ever start getting into the market of selling these, Ill definately take one off your hands! Keep up this awesome work! I have to say your build threads are the best in ss.org!!!
> 
> PS. Where did you get that 17" radius block from? It looks as if it has a finish on it to keep it from warping?
> 
> Edit: Found the block! Just ordered one


 Thanks for the thumbs up.I only build for myself at the mo but I have amassed a lot of guitars over the years through passion and will have to start letting some go at some stage. I've had some crazy offers for the customs I've posted on the net but don't class myself as anywhere near being professional enough to be selling or building for people yet.

That radius block is really well made so you wont be disappointed , its fairly wide as well so good for real geetars  

Al


----------



## pondman (Aug 18, 2013)

Didn't have enough time tonight folks and didn't want to risk rushing a Floyde rout so all I have is a pic of the trem.


----------



## Ironbird (Aug 19, 2013)

Ah, too late. I was gonna shout 'Kahler that shit!'


----------



## MStack (Aug 19, 2013)

Amazing work... Again!


----------



## muffinbutton (Aug 19, 2013)

So do we get to see it in the guitar today?


----------



## pondman (Aug 20, 2013)

Made a small amount of time tonight zzzzzzzzzz 















I'm not one for getting too excited but this one is spinning my pants


----------



## Robrecht (Aug 20, 2013)

So, so good. That belly contour. That center stripe. That fretboard. Can't wait to see it assembled with the headstock echoing the horn.


----------



## craigny (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes this one is really sweet...love the center multi-ply stripe...any iceman is a win for me and this one is super!!...i have to get my shed going into a workshop...i enjoy refinishing and modding existing giutars, but to build from sctatch is the real challenge...


----------



## sawtoothscream (Aug 21, 2013)

Always hated the iceman look, until now. that thing is freaking sick looking. cant wait to see the complete.


----------



## pondman (Aug 22, 2013)

Just put a little popping oil on this before I went to work.


----------



## amonb (Aug 22, 2013)

Drooooooool....


----------



## Suitable (Aug 23, 2013)

My fingers are hurting from cliking "like" all the time in your build threads!!! Again, AWESOME work  !!! Is that Tru Snake Oil at work again? Im gonna get me some!


----------



## pondman (Aug 24, 2013)

Suitable said:


> My fingers are hurting from cliking "like" all the time in your build threads!!! Again, AWESOME work  !!! Is that Tru Snake Oil at work again? Im gonna get me some!


Lol , yeah and I've run out  so I'm awaiting a package now .


----------



## craigny (Aug 24, 2013)

I believe the term you gentlemen use across te pond to describe something like this is SMASHING!!! Looks wonderful.


----------



## pondman (Aug 24, 2013)

craigny said:


> I believe the term you gentlemen use across te pond to describe something like this is SMASHING!!! Looks wonderful.


I'm afraid not , "Badass" is very much in vogue now


----------



## craigny (Aug 24, 2013)

pondman said:


> I'm afraid not , "Badass" is very much in vogue now



Lol!!! Badass is understood in any country!!!


----------



## BouhZik (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes! This is badass!!!


----------



## pondman (Sep 15, 2013)

Well I was ready for posting pics of this finished tonight but I had a major disaster with it.


----------



## JLocrian (Sep 15, 2013)

pondman said:


> Well I was ready for posting pics of this finished tonight but I had a major disaster with it.



What happened?!


----------



## User Name (Sep 15, 2013)

...... oh shit


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh god. "Disaster" implies it's non-reparable. I'm certainly curious.


----------



## pondman (Sep 15, 2013)

Not a real disaster I ordered the wrong tuners so I need to order 2 left siders.
I was gutted


----------



## Jebe- (Sep 16, 2013)

pondman said:


> Not a real disaster I ordered the wrong tuners so I need to order 2 left siders.
> I was gutted



Phew I almost crapped my pants...


----------



## Robrecht (Sep 16, 2013)

I was secretly hoping that if "accident" means "stunning new guitar", "disaster" would signify "would you look at that, it's sprouted two extra strings and a diamond nut." Or something to that effect.

But really, I think a collective sigh of relief from hundreds of SSO members just swept over the world. It could have been a lot worse.  Hope you get those extra tuners soon!


----------



## pondman (Sep 16, 2013)

Tuners on order . It gets worse though , they sent the wrong tuners for the 9V  F******************ck
I realized I'd forgotten to do the fret leveling  so I did it tonight.


----------



## pondman (Sep 23, 2013)

Here she is , the back cover isn't finished yet ,it needs Tru oiling.


----------



## pondman (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## pondman (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## pondman (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## pondman (Sep 23, 2013)

I had to borrow a camera so the pics aint very good 
Its not set up or wired yet.


----------



## CD1221 (Sep 23, 2013)

that is pretty damn fine.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh my shiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Necromagnon (Sep 23, 2013)

Why... Why... WHY?! Why did you put a floyd on this one?! :'(


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice man!


----------



## schwiz (Sep 23, 2013)

That turned out very nice! I totally dig the headstock design.


----------



## muffinbutton (Sep 23, 2013)

Necromagnon said:


> Why... Why... WHY?! Why did you put a floyd on this one?! :'(



floyd master race.


----------



## pondman (Sep 23, 2013)

Necromagnon said:


> Why... Why... WHY?! Why did you put a floyd on this one?! :'(


----------



## Jacobine (Sep 23, 2013)

Someone's gonna have to clean up this mess. Because that just blew my mind and made me cream in my pants at the same time!


----------



## shikamaru (Sep 24, 2013)

N&#8217;iceman !


----------



## nutsock (Sep 25, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Sep 25, 2013)

Holy shit that looks nice. The headstock is really cool too. You have my iceman envy.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 25, 2013)

Post some NGDs so we can vote you in for Guitar of the Month!


----------



## Suitable (Sep 26, 2013)

That is just awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 26, 2013)

Jaw-dropping...


----------



## pondman (Sep 26, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> Post some NGDs so we can vote you in for Guitar of the Month!



Thanks for that BM , I forget to do this every time.


----------



## Necromagnon (Sep 27, 2013)

I was trying to find something to say, but I think it's clearly useless here...
I'll just say:


----------

